# What is the best Country to Buy Laptops?



## nartan73 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello Everybody,

Thanks to my job I have the opportunity to travel a lot. I would now like to buy a new laptop at the best price, where should I do that?
China?Thailand?Japan
What is the best country and Town to get good and cheap laptops?
And can I take it back to Europe?

Thank you all

Nartan


----------



## chrisalviola (Dec 15, 2006)

compare to china or thailand i think they have good laptops in japan.


----------



## nartan73 (Dec 15, 2006)

Any country in the world, any suggestion?
Thanx


----------



## Sirius_GTO (Dec 15, 2006)

I would recommend you buy in America. From Dell. Dog all you want about Dell and their customer service, but it's all a lie. 

They have the cheapest laptops with good parts. Usually they are built in Malaysia and shipped to the US. 

If you want looks with perfomance, go with Sony or Mac.

If you want budget performance go with Dell.

I picked up a Dell Inspiron E1505 

with:

Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 2.0 Ghz
2 G RAM DDR2 533mhz
Ati 256 MB X1400
120 G HD 5400 RPM

for $1,100 shipped.


----------



## mattsprattuk (Dec 15, 2006)

japan would be the best place to buy from as their laptops are beyond most of ours, our current laptops would be mid-range to them.
you would need to get a new bios and windows as it would all be japanese though


----------

